# test



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

*new aluminum extrusion csm*


----------



## 820wards (May 12, 2008)

Guitarborist,

Nice aluminum, expensive!

Your mill looks cool!

jerry-


----------



## slabmaster (May 12, 2008)

Looks good! Are you going to put a handle on it? That would help it go down the log easier. Mark


----------



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

I was trying to get the images to show up on the thread but it did not work. I searched on how to do it and followed the instructions but no go, I think the prob is the Mac computer and my lack of knowledge.

As for the CSM I bought the extrusions from 80/20, a store on ebay. I paid $135 for the hole thing with shipping. The extrusions are 1515 lite (1.5"x1.5") and are used or left over from cutoff of longer bars. The csm is heaver (about 16 lbs) than GB or Granberg mills but much stronger and can be reconfigured. The rails are 42" long and the hight post are 22". The saw is an 075 with a 42" bar. The bar is attached to the csm with bolts through the tip and the base (by the saw head). I will post some more pics.


----------



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

These pics show the attachment area.


----------



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

Here are some picts of some Cottonwood I milled with the CSM. The boards are 24" at the widest point and 2" thick. I took the CSM apart and put the extrusions together end to end and made a straight edge that I used to guide a circular saw to make 2x4s.


----------



## DRB (May 12, 2008)

Nice looking setup. Thats some nice aluminum product you got there. I like how the whole mill is made from one type of extrusion and also looks like one type of bolt. 

Look forward to seeing it get dirty


----------



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

slabmaster said:


> Looks good! Are you going to put a handle on it? That would help it go down the log easier. Mark



When I milled the cottonwood I realized a handle would be nice to have so I will be adding one before I mill some more logs.


----------



## guitarborist (May 12, 2008)

DRB said:


> Nice looking setup. Thats some nice aluminum product you got there. I like how the whole mill is made from one type of extrusion and also looks like one type of bolt.
> 
> Look forward to seeing it get dirty



Yea, the extrusions are all the same except the middle piece which is a 1530 (1.5"x3"). The bolts are 5/16"x5/8"x18 with "economy" nuts designed for the extrusions. The bolts use an allen wrench (3/16). 

Right now I am using a Ladder for a guide but in the future I would like to use larger extrusions and linear bearings for perfectly straight cuts and very smooth action. The nice part of the extrusion is the ability to attach stuff to the mill like an aux oiler ect....


----------



## Woodsurfer (May 13, 2008)

Nice job on the mill. Looks neat and sturdy.  

Have you got inch markings on your posts? That is a useful feature of the Alaskan.


----------



## retoid (May 13, 2008)

that mill looks great! good job.


----------



## woodshop (May 13, 2008)

I was wondering when somebody would make a mill out of that stuff. We use it here at work for certain fixtures, it's REAL handy building stuff with it because it's so versatile and can be configured so many ways attaching things so easily... but boy is it pricey. Nice job on the mill.


----------



## aggiewoodbutchr (May 13, 2008)

Nice work. I've looked at that stuff too but didn't use it because the price. Good info on the ebay source. I'll file that one in the 'ol BHG.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 13, 2008)

FYI... the name of the seller is "8020inc". Took a few minutes of searching around to find him.

Nice mill btw. 

Ian


----------



## guitarborist (May 13, 2008)

There is another company called Faztek (www.faztek.com) that sells the same type of extrusions but they have an even lighter version. They have a section on the web site where they sell cut offs and scratch and dent stuff but the longest sections are 36" so I went with the 80/20 stuff. I saved about $50 over the Alaska mill but you have be o.k. with some scratches and odd lengths other wise the new price is probably 2 time as much.

I have some oak spacers that I use to get the depth that I want but I was thinking about marking the post with an awl.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 13, 2008)

8020 had just what I needed for the rails on my mill project. I ordered a couple 36" lengths of their 30mm extrusion at a pretty reasonable price. I'm still waiting on the shipping cost though. Hope it's not too bad.

Ian


----------



## carvinmark (May 14, 2008)

Looks real nice.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 15, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> 8020 had just what I needed for the rails on my mill project.



Got the rails today. Near perfect bolt on replacement for damaged or too short Alaskan rails. The only thing that required modification were the old carriage bolts. The heads were a bit too wide to fit into the channel. A touch on both sides with the grinder and I was in business. I ended up paying $22 and change for a pair of 36" rails.

Ian


----------



## TNMIKE (May 15, 2008)

*Have you got a length to that extrusion??*

I want to lengthem my Alaskan mill and 36 inches would be the ticket.


----------



## guitarborist (May 15, 2008)

Haywire Haywood said:


> Got the rails today. Near perfect bolt on replacement for damaged or too short Alaskan rails. The only thing that required modification were the old carriage bolts. The heads were a bit too wide to fit into the channel. A touch on both sides with the grinder and I was in business. I ended up paying $22 and change for a pair of 36" rails.
> 
> Ian



Thats great! Nice stuff isn't it. I have all kinds of plans for more extrusions. I would like to replace my worn out topper with one made from extrusions. The topper could double as a rack, I could bolt the csm right up to it for transport.


----------



## Haywire Haywood (May 15, 2008)

TNMIKE said:


> I want to lengthen my Alaskan mill and 36 inches would be the ticket.



Here's the auction. They have 5 and I bought 2.. what you want is their "30 S 30-3030" extrusion.



guitarborist said:


> Thats great! Nice stuff isn't it.



Yep, thanks for telling us about that. I was calling all over the place here locally looking for something adequate.

Ian


----------



## TNMIKE (May 15, 2008)

*Thanks*

I just got two 36" sections... a LOT cheaper than Granberg ...


----------

